# 1992 7140 Magnum 3pt. hitch malfunction



## hondomax (Nov 15, 2012)

We have an error code 'A" on 3 pt. hitch. The 3 pt. hitch will not lower. How do we know if electronic hitch control module is good. We found a replacement module, put that in, and the same error code ocurred. What are the odds of that happening? The cab seems to be well grounded. We get over 13 volts going into unit. Could it be a problem with a hitch sensor pin on the lift arms. Can someone help.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Code "A" means voltage is below 9.1 volts in the module Not the supply to the module!!

This could be caused by a bad earth connection or there could be a problem with a shorted sensor pin dragging the internal controller voltage down This fault does not always show a sensor pin error code !!

Easyest test is to plug in anew sensor pin to test. (does not have to be fitted to test)

If any components are replaced, pins, controllers etc then the system needs re-calibrating to work correctly


----------



## boudreaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Very very few modules fail. Disconnect draft pins. Hitch will work without draft. Disconnect one pin at time to determine if it is one of the draft pins.


----------

